# How safe do you feel tent camping with children?



## gwen's mom (Aug 1, 2003)

We are taking an extensive trip across the West this summer with our 4 y/o and 22 m/o and we are planning on tent camping about half the time to save $. We will be camping at KOAs (I know there are mixed feelings about KOAs here but we appreciate the hot showers and generally clean campsites. For us a campsite is merely a place to sleep.) When I was explaining our trip to my mom (who does not camp) she asked "Do you really think it is safe to be tent camping with two little kids?" She was referring to the threat of human predators-not basic camping safety.

This of course has me paranoid, so now I am wondering, do you feel safe tent camping with your DC?


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

I've always felt safe tent camping with my kids. We've camped all over - in different states, etc.

The one thing that did make me a little nervous was my son getting out of the tent at night. I used one of those little miniature luggage padlocks on the inside where the three door zippers meet at the bottom. I knew this way there was NO way he was sneaking out! It made me feel safer.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

I'd feel totally safe.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

...human predators? Really? Do predators really lurk in campgrounds? Sorry if that sounds like a stupid question, but I've been camping several times a year since I was an infant, and never once encountered any dangerous people. Even when I was a teen and my friends and I would go and drink with random strangers at the campgrounds. We never came across anybody looking to do us harm.

Anyway, we've taken the kids camping a couple of times since they were born. DS was 2 months old on his first camping trip. His sister was 2 years old at the time, and we had no problems at all. My main concern was the fire. It's completely black out there, and I was totally paranoid that DD would sneak off her chair and fall into the fire. It ended up being a silly fear, as she was in bed before we would start the fire, most nights. We all slept in one tent, on one air mattress (DS slept in a moses basket beside us, because he was so young). My 2 year old didn't try and leave the tent at all.

My parents camped close to us, with their two young children. It's the same park we've camped at for years, and we all know it like the back of our hand. My siblings (aged 8 and 11 at the time) would ride their bikes around our area of the park, with no worries at all. My parents are a tad overprotective, and even they felt secure.

The campgrounds are my second home. So no, I don't feel unsafe taking the kids with us.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been camping since I was an infant, and dh and I brought dd when she was 1 yr.

It would seem to me that if a human predator were looking for a child to harm, the last place they'd look is in a place where the child's parents are sleeping 6 inches away.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

We camp a lot and I've never had any problems. What's with KOA not being liked here. I have only camped at one and it was nice. I guess I've read where some are more trailer parks with semi-permanent residents. If that's your concern, state parks are usually nice and often have shower, etc.

From your post you mention "our" dc, so I'm assuming 2 adults? I often camp with just my dd. Only once did I have questionable neighbours. Carni "boy" (late teens or very early 20's) were part of any acutal fair that was going on in a nearby town. They did get kicked out after not paying for several day. Luckily they were more into the local teenage girls that some "old lady with a dc"







:. dd strongest memory of the trip was them sharing a watermelon with us. Scared the crap out of our other neighbours (lovely mature family from Canada camping with their late teen/adult children) when the boys went around asking for a large knife









A red flag went up when the registration form asked to list how many adults and how many dc were camping. I just add another adult. The form was to hang off the post infront of my campsite







:


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:

...human predators? Really? Do predators really lurk in campgrounds? Sorry if that sounds like a stupid question, but I've been camping several times a year since I was an infant, and never once encountered any dangerous people. Even when I was a teen and my friends and I would go and drink with random strangers at the campgrounds. We never came across anybody looking to do us harm.
Yes human predators do lurk at campgrounds.

Just about 10 miles from where I was born and raised the Lankford brothers killed a Marine, his wife and their dog. The couple was on vacation.

The couple murdered where sleeping in a van I think.

This happened when I was I was 9.

Granted the campground was rural and I doubt anybody else was there at the time.

Safety in number comes to mind.

No I dont feel safe in a tent though we do camp in one at times.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

No, I do not feel safe camping in a tent and I do believe in human predators.


----------



## ani'smama (Nov 12, 2004)

We camp quite often with our children and have since they were very young. The thought of human predators hadn't crossed my mind. I'm usually more concerned with my children exiting the tent at night without me knowing, or bears if we are camping in grizzly territory.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I feel totally safe tent camping and have camped with my kids both in campgrounds and in the wilderness. My biggest worry is the fire, never for my oldest, who is and always has been very safety-minded, but with my little danger loving toddler.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I think it is far safer than sleeping at home. You are all inches from each other and there are LOTS of people within yelling distance. Not good odds for someone preying on small children. I would not tie the zipper together. You need to be able to get out FAST in the event of a fire. Yes, I am sure people have been killed and kidnapped in campgrounds just like it happens out of houses, cars, the playgraound, etc..... But I really think that tent camping is as safe as any reasonable activity and find it very sad that this is yet another victim of cable news........ I personally have spent at least 200 nights in campgrounds throughout my life (some practically abandonned due to off-season timing) and have never ever heard of any sort of issue. Not even theft. We did once have a bear try to dig under our tent once. Now THAT was scary. But it was in the backcountry with no one around. Not very liekly in a KOA.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I feel safe. Things happen but the chances of it happening are rare. I'd be more likely to be attacked by a bear than a human predator.


----------



## antannie (Jul 5, 2006)

i feel totally safe but if I got to a campground that felt creepy I would move on or if I couldn't would sleep in the car which we did one night when there was a sudden cougar alert in a very isolated place. My limited experience with KOAS is that they would be perfectly safe, certainly not isolated and I am sure that being in a strange place you would keep dc very close to you anyway.


----------



## kirstenb3 (Aug 30, 2004)

I feel very safe tent camping with my DH and DD. We usually have our 2 dogs in the tent with us as well. We have camped all over the west coast mostly in state parks but the KOA's are nice because some of them have pools!
Have fun! I can't wait for lots of camping trips this spring/summer & fall!
Adia 4-3-2


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Yep, we would do it with no reservations.

No concerns, that is. Campsite reservations are probably a good idea for many locations.


----------



## falcon (Jul 8, 2004)

We're fine with tent camping with little kids. My mom (by herself!) used to take me and my sis tent camping at least once a year all through our childhoods, and now dh and I do the same with our son. We always choose campgrounds that have lots of other families (KOAs are great!), we've never felt unsafe.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I feel perfectly safe tent camping.

-Angela


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i have done it we went last year i was 7month pg and my 4y dd i felt safe since there was dh to protect us if anything happened but everything was fine i guess it is beter to just remember that you are not in a locked room and not be oblivious about it no matter how rare it would be i still say it is safe will be going again this year with both kids again with no fears...... have fun


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *box_of_rain* 
I've always felt safe tent camping with my kids. We've camped all over - in different states, etc.

The one thing that did make me a little nervous was my son getting out of the tent at night. I used one of those little miniature luggage padlocks on the inside where the three door zippers meet at the bottom. I knew this way there was NO way he was sneaking out! It made me feel safer.

We did the exact same thing when ds1 was 15 months old. (I woke up one morning to find him scrambling around in the mesh pocket by my head - he triumphantly grabbed the keys, and bolted for the padlock! Fortunately, he couldn't figure out which key he needed or how to work it.) We also went tent camping this summer with our 3-year-old and 1-year-old.

My family only ever tent camped for family vacations. We were gone 2-3 weeks every summer, from the time I was a year old. My sister's first trip was when she was six months old.

From the standpoint of the occasional problem with human predators in campgrounds (yes - I have heard of this), I'd honestly be more concerned about being female than about having kids with me.


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

OMG. Tent camping is totally dangerous. Didn't you hear about the family who went camping in the packed, sold-out campground, when the guy from the state pen had just escaped? They were getting ready for bed when they heard a scritch-scritch-scritch against the tent. They thought it was probably just a branch. Scritch-scritch-scritch. They tried to sleep, but that noise just kept annoying them until the dad got up to go see what it was. He unzipped the tent, and he discovered Freddy, the ex-con with a HOOK FOR A HAND, who ...

No. I'm just making it up. Nyar.

I think camping is just as safe as sleeping in your house. Which is to say 97% safe - 2% chance that some nutjob will decide your house looks like it has some goods, and 1% chance that an errant asteroid/aircraft flotsam/runaway mack truck may flatten you as you slumber in bed. You live life, you take your chances.

I will say that I do not like KOAs though. They're very variable. We stayed in them across the country, about 12. But Koas were usually filled with partiers, and had a weird vibe, wherever we stayed. Those log cabins were disgusting, in most locations, and not worth the extra money. I'd rather take my chances at a state campground with hot water and good facilities. We've also found federal campgrounds to be filled with partiers, and those very close to cities. Yuck. I hate partiers, especially when it's 3 am, my baby's trying to sleep, and they're having the Racist Joke-Off.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, I feel completely safe tent camping.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

I have never felt really safe in a tent...but I am a scardie cat!








I dont think its anymore dangerous than sleeping in a house.
But, alittle more since a bear or other animals, plus no locks. Thats what scares me no locks! If we were going to drive far I would stay in motels or rent a van so we could sleep in that.

Then again I am a scardie cat!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I take my kids camping by myself on a regular basis during the warm season. Obviously, it's not a problem for me.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

OMG. Tent camping is totally dangerous. Didn't you hear about the family who went camping in the packed, sold-out campground, when the guy from the state pen had just escaped? They were getting ready for bed when they heard a scritch-scritch-scritch against the tent. They thought it was probably just a branch. Scritch-scritch-scritch. They tried to sleep, but that noise just kept annoying them until the dad got up to go see what it was. He unzipped the tent, and he discovered Freddy, the ex-con with a HOOK FOR A HAND, who ...
Hahahahaha!


----------



## sleepnrain (May 20, 2006)

I often used to camp out in tents with friends in their backyards. This REALLY doesn't sound like a good idea now, but it was fun then.

In terms of campgrounds, I feel quite safe, expecially if it's a busy place with lots of families.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

why is it a bad idea to let kids camp in the backyard? I'd allow it if they were old enough to be responsible -- they're only a few yards from the back door!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I feel totally 100% safe. But then again, I once spent 6 months living in a tent in Alaska, and felt totally safe until one night I came home and a bear had clawed through the side of the tent while I was gone working. That did spook me, but it just so happened I was leaving the next day anyway. We spent a month in a tent in AK with DD when she was 11-12 months old (we did splurge and stayed in the $8/day campsites in town instead of the free sites out in the bush). We took DD camping for the first time at 4 weeks old.


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

No, I don't really feel unsafe in a tent. But, then again, I live in Alaska where there are relatively few people in comparison to space. Mostly I am concerned about Grizzly bears, Moose with babies, etc. And perhaps the few stray porcupines, that apparently eat shoes and ax handles. LOL!

If you are worried about it then maybe not do it? Or try it out and see how comfortable you are doing it.

Have fun though! Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## craftymom (Jun 27, 2005)

We did our first tent camping with the boys (6 and 3) last summer. It was tons of fun! We camped in CA and OR state parks (hot showers and flush toilets). I was nervous about 4 things: the fire (as mentioned by a pp), cars and especially rvs and big trucks, a poison oak incident (especially with dh!), and flash floods







. We camped on a near dry creek one night and I DRILLED the ranger about the weather!

I had no fear of people taking them out of the tent or anything--but we don't let them run wild like some of the other campers. However, my older ds is a total attachment _child_ and would never wander off anyway, even to play with other kids.

We had lots and lots of fun. I was really surprised how well they handled themselves around the fire.

From their perspective--they were afraid of running into skunks on the way back from campfire programs!

I've never been to a KOA.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

I have to add with my post that I love, love, love the beach but I am afraid of Tsunamis. When we sleep over I am so freaked I cant tell you.
I wish I was not worried about everything!







:


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I tent camp with my children. It has been fine. I am thinking of getting an old tent trailer this year as I've now got three children 5 and under and think that it might be a bit easier than piling everything for a week into my minivan though.


----------



## HikeYosemite (Jan 21, 2006)

A few years back, I made the mistake of watching an hour-long nighttime news show--the kind that are always about a puzzling murder--and the story was about a family who was tent camping. They woke up one morning to find a hole cut into the side of the tent and their child gone (serial killer). Perhaps your mom saw the same show. There was also a young naturalist who was murdered in Yosemite not too long ago (we've hiked there many times). But the chances of such things happening, of course, are probably less than winning the lottery. And, as PP have noted, a KOA is probably much safer than a more remote camping spot (which, I believe, was the location for the murder on the TV show).

Still, after watching that show and seeing "The Blair Witch Project" (which was ridiculous but still spooked me), I did not go tent camping for years. (Well, part of the reason might be the difficulty sleeping with toddlers, cold showers, public restrooms....) When we do--the kids are begging to go--I'll put the kids in the middle!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwen's mom* 
We are taking an extensive trip across the West this summer with our 4 y/o and 22 m/o and we are planning on tent camping about half the time to save $. We will be camping at KOAs (I know there are mixed feelings about KOAs here but we appreciate the hot showers and generally clean campsites. For us a campsite is merely a place to sleep.) When I was explaining our trip to my mom (who does not camp) she asked "Do you really think it is safe to be tent camping with two little kids?" She was referring to the threat of human predators-not basic camping safety.

This of course has me paranoid, so now I am wondering, do you feel safe tent camping with your DC?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
Yes human predators do lurk at campgrounds.

Just about 10 miles from where I was born and raised the Lankford brothers killed a Marine, his wife and their dog. The couple was on vacation.

The couple murdered where sleeping in a van I think.

This happened when I was I was 9.

Granted the campground was rural and I doubt anybody else was there at the time.

Safety in number comes to mind.

No I dont feel safe in a tent though we do camp in one at times.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, I am a little freaked. My personal experiences:

1. Police kept circling the campground. Didn't say a thing to us. The next day we learned they were looking for escaped convict.

2. An absolute crazy drunk who sang half the night and then got into his car and started doing "doughnuts" all around the campsites. The ranger station was closed, and we had no phone number to call. There was a ranger in a truck driving around somewhere. . . but it was a big place and we never saw him.

But, that said, we do go camping every summer. Before kids, I enjoyed more backcountry camping. With kids, I appriciate parks with lots of families around.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

ok, what is a KOA?

that said i feel totally safe sleeping in tents. we moved from tx to cali when i was 4 and my sis was 2, and we camped the whole way, mostly in tents, but towards the end, something happened to the tent, and me and sis slept in the car while our parents slept outside on the ground. what i remember of it, i loved, lol....

that was the biggest trip, but we camped all the time, and plan to do so when i have kids too. its an awesome experience


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I feel safe tent camping too. We used to be the "obnoxious party campers" but now we are nice respectable family campers, lol. We use state campgrounds or local family campgrounds that are not in an area where you have to worry about more than raccoons and red squirrels getting into your potato chips bag, and maybe a coyote or two. Ds sleeps between dh and me in the tent, so I have no fear of someone taking him without our knowing.

As far as freaky campground murders, to me they are just as likely to happen in a home, or a public place as well. Someone got murdered in a Burger King bathroom at a rest stop on the highway near me one night.

I don't worry about it when I'm camping.


----------



## Robynee (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OakBerry* 
I feel safe tent camping too. We used to be the "obnoxious party campers" but now we are nice respectable family campers, lol.

Same here.








We go camping every summer, for a week in NH and then a couple of weekends locally. Ds1 loves it and I can't wait to bring ds2.


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

I love camping and don't feel unsafe at all. Well, only when I have to walk to the potty in the dark in the middle of the night. Then I get creeped out that I might be abducted, but (shhh don't tell anyone) I'm afraid of the dark even when I'm in my house!









I love tent camping and don't hesitate to take my kiddos, too!


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

I'd feel completely safe. I'd avoid KOA just because they're noisy and expensive, but to each their own!


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotheringHeart* 
I love camping and don't feel unsafe at all. Well, only when I have to walk to the potty in the dark in the middle of the night. Then I get creeped out that I might be abducted, but (shhh don't tell anyone) I'm afraid of the dark even when I'm in my house!









I love tent camping and don't hesitate to take my kiddos, too!


I don't use the bathrooms alone at night by myself either. I pee in the woods, right near the campsite, I don't care who can hear me either.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama* 
OMG. Tent camping is totally dangerous. Didn't you hear about the family who went camping in the packed, sold-out campground, when the guy from the state pen had just escaped? They were getting ready for bed when they heard a scritch-scritch-scritch against the tent. They thought it was probably just a branch. Scritch-scritch-scritch. They tried to sleep, but that noise just kept annoying them until the dad got up to go see what it was. He unzipped the tent, and he discovered Freddy, the ex-con with a HOOK FOR A HAND, who ...


OMG, lemonade out of my nose - OOOOWWWWWW!!

My DP likes telling scary campfire stories, so yeah, I'm scared crap-less while tent camping - but that's probably not what the OP was talking about.









I do have a paranoid fear of someone "getting us" when camping. I watched a documentary about some family camping in Yellowstone and having a child stolen in the middle of the night. BUT, I have paranoid mommy moments at home, too. I'm just a scaredy-cat mommy, sometimes.







(although, I like to refer to it as "hyper-vigilant", not "crazy mom", but I can see both sides







)

That being said, I'm not going to let my wild delusions stand in the way of my family's good fun. We love camping, so I just relax and enjoy sleeping under the stars.
I think camping is great and I refuse to live my life "safely" locked in my house forever.


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OakBerry* 
We used to be the "obnoxious party campers" but now we are nice respectable family campers, lol.

Nice. Can you send me your home address, by chance?


----------



## alisonsvw (Jan 30, 2006)

OK Ill admit to being super hyper vigilant mom when camping however i think its just instinct, Ive worried about the little one falling out of the chair, into the fire, and my son running and tripping on god knows what and landing in the fire. never happened tho! also we let the dog (pit bull) sleep with us at our feet in the tent so i dont think shed let anyone near us (ihope lol) my strangest fear has to be that a moose will come galloping along and run over our tent lol...im a mess!
again, that hasnt happened either and we have been camping as a family for 8 or so years now


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

I feel safe, but I am also careful. Like anywhere else in life.

Bad things can happen anywhere. I trust my intuition, and we are careful. If I felt like anything was creepy or wrong at a compground, I wouldn't stay there. We are careful with fires and food, we go everywhere together and we watch out for each other and for our fellow campers.

I am not going to deprive my ds of the amazing experience of tent camping.. or just sleeping under the stars.. because of paranoia.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

It is threads like this that make me really realize that my mother worried about so much less than I have to.

Until I read this thread, it had never occurred to me to be afraid of camping. It seems like the most wholesome and safe family activity out there. The only thing that scares me at night when camping is the animals. And that is mostly a "fear" that they got into the beer.......(having flashbacks to the night of the drunk raccoons....) When I was little, my whole family camped every summer. Lots of aunts and uncles and cousins. There were several RVs in the group so the adults got to sleep in those while the kids got the "treat" of sleeping in pup tents. I remember my cousin being so tall that he had to unzip a hole in his tent to let his feet hang out all night. Anyway, it was around age 5 that you got the boot from the RV. I was so excited the summer I was 5 that I got to sleep out with the "big kids". I also remember there being a big storm one night and us dripping kids banging on the RV door to come in because we were scared and my uncle (while healthily holding a rum and coke) telling us to "suck it up" and be "real campers.....". Not that I would ever say something like that to a kid, or think it is remotely OK to, but we did "suck it up" and has one of my most memorable camping nights scaring the crap out of each other with ghost stories while we got dripped on all night. We stayed in pretty seedy RV parks and my mom still thought it was OK to have a 5 yo out there without a parent........ Times have changed. I am guessing there were campground murders in about the same frequency back then as now, but now we are suppose to be hyper-vigilant about everything I guess.....

Anyway, back OT..... We took dd camping for the first time when she was about 11 months and just walking. I was not worried about human predators, but I did have normal fears about the fire and wandering off. They were all unfounded. We worked around it, had a GREAT time, and dd has been a dedicated little camper ever since. Something magic happens to kids when they go camping. Something about staying up late, covered in a sludge of dust and watermelon juice, running with a pack of kids you just met and seem like the greatest people on earth, all in the fresh air makes kids happy. I cannot explain it, but we ALL relax deeply when out in the woods.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

All the camping I've done with DD (or at all in my adult life) has been in the context of the SCA. We camp with a group whose policy is to go party at other campsites and come back to ours when done (for those who party) and there are several other families with small children and we all look out for each others' kids. As far as partying, goes, SCA partying tends to involve drumming, which I find a soothing background when going to sleep at night in my tent and drowns out most everything else.

And what the previous poster said about the fun of it totally applies!

I don't worry much about human predators at SCA events, because we have security people walking around, people look out for each other with notions of chivalry in their heads, and a fair percentage of people are armed (for show) with blades and such, so you'd be a fool to bust into a tent where someone is sleeping, because that someone is liable to have anything from a small dagger to a battleaxe or crossbow waiting for you.


----------



## chann96 (May 13, 2004)

I feel very safe camping with my daughter. I am hypervigilant about her around the fire and, of course, watchful with everything else, but I think camping has been fantastic for her. We don't go as much as I'd like, but it has been so fun. Last year her physical therapist had a talk with me two weeks before we went about how she would probably take months or years to learn how to jump. Then suddenly on our camping trip she just started jumping. I think the freedom and fresh air and relaxtion somehow mixed together to give her that jump start (no pun intended).

I will say that my husband keeps an axe next to his side of the sleeping bag at night. It's as much for bears as people though.


----------



## Mamatohaleybug (Sep 3, 2004)

I feel 100% safe tent camping with children and without. I've done it a ton my whole life with absolutely no problems at all.

Have an amazing time!


----------



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

oh my gosh, I've camped with my son (he's 3) many times. It's perfectly safe. I think camping can be such a positive experience for kids.


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asherah* 
I feel safe, but I am also careful. Like anywhere else in life.

Bad things can happen anywhere. I trust my intuition, and we are careful. If I felt like anything was creepy or wrong at a compground, I wouldn't stay there. We are careful with fires and food, we go everywhere together and we watch out for each other and for our fellow campers.

I am not going to deprive my ds of the amazing experience of tent camping.. or just sleeping under the stars.. because of paranoia.

Well said! I totally agree. We've tent-camped, in state parks, with our kids under the age of 3 without worry. Bad people can be found anywhere, if we look hard enough.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I've been tent camping with my kids since they were babies, and I've never been worried.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Feb 16, 2006)

Since dh and I have been together we've "tented it" on a few occasions with the kids and have had no worries as far as physical harm was concerned. I take that back two labor day weekends ago I was very concerned about my than 2 y/o just taking off (he does that and has NO FEAR). That was always in the forfront of my mind, so we just kept an extra, extra good eye on him.

Other than that, no, no worries...


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:

Bad people can be found anywhere, if we look hard enough.
But thats the thing, you dont look for them. A person just may be at the wrong place at the wrong time.

A person just needs to be diligent at all times.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

I feel absolutely safe tent-camping with DD. We've done it twice so far, once in the snow (ok, so I got sick that time, but she's fine!)

Bathrooms, otoh, are positively dangerous. I saw this movie where this woman was taking a shower.... Yeah, so I'm boycotting bathrooms. It's the bushes for me from here on out.

Hey, when I run out of good spots in mine, can I come poop in your yard?









Seriously, if you know what you are doing camping is as safe as life gets--none of those pesky noise barriers and dampeners we keep in our houses to keep us unaware of what a kid is doing the second we turn our backs.

And I do not believe humanity has gotten substantially evil-er in the past twenty years, merely more fearful (at least in the US). If it was ok 20 years ago, my rule of thumb is that it is ok now, unless it is likely to prompt some nosy paranoid fear-monger into calling CPS--the one serious danger that has increased dramatically of late.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

I have been tent camping my whole life and frequently take my girls. I either go with my parents and siblings, or take the girls by myself, because DH does not like to camp. That said I feel very safe, adn if I did have bad vibes I would move on. I also like State parks if you are looking for the hot showers camping


----------



## oyemicanto (Feb 11, 2005)

I am so excited to go camping this summer. I grew up camping and loved it, and we were able to go so many places we couldn't otherwise afford. DH, OTOH, is a city boy born and raised and is PARANOID about going camping, but after many years I finally decided that he can either come with us or stay home!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

And I do not believe humanity has gotten substantially evil-er in the past twenty years, merely more fearful (at least in the US). If it was ok 20 years ago, my rule of thumb is that it is ok now, unless it is likely to prompt some nosy paranoid fear-monger into calling CPS--the one serious danger that has increased dramatically of late.
I totally agree.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

My parents took us camping as kids and I've taken my kids since they were a few months old. We go w/dh or on our own. We also do a lot of playgroup camping mid-week.

I always have our 2 large dogs in our tent, though.







I've woken up a few times and found bear tracks through our campsite so we are much more aware of this safety issue than that of 2 legged predators. I always hang an airhorn near my head in case of a nocturnal disturbance.







:

And, yes, to the PP, I always register with 2 adults listed.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama* 
OMG. Tent camping is totally dangerous. Didn't you hear about the family who went camping in the packed, sold-out campground, when the guy from the state pen had just escaped? They were getting ready for bed when they heard a scritch-scritch-scritch against the tent. They thought it was probably just a branch. Scritch-scritch-scritch. They tried to sleep, but that noise just kept annoying them until the dad got up to go see what it was. He unzipped the tent, and he discovered Freddy, the ex-con with a HOOK FOR A HAND, who ...

Yeah







that was a frustrating one. It took FOREVER to pick that hook out of our dog's teeth. *sigh*


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper* 
Anyway, it was around age 5 that you got the boot from the RV. I was so excited the summer I was 5 that I got to sleep out with the "big kids". I also remember there being a big storm one night and us dripping kids banging on the RV door to come in because we were scared and my uncle (while healthily holding a rum and coke) telling us to "suck it up" and be "real campers.....". Not that I would ever say something like that to a kid, or think it is remotely OK to, but we did "suck it up" and has one of my most memorable camping nights scaring the crap out of each other with ghost stories while we got dripped on all night.

Anyway, back OT..... We took dd camping for the first time when she was about 11 months and just walking. I was not worried about human predators, but I did have normal fears about the fire and wandering off. They were all unfounded. We worked around it, had a GREAT time, and dd has been a dedicated little camper ever since. Something magic happens to kids when they go camping. Something about staying up late, covered in a sludge of dust and watermelon juice, running with a pack of kids you just met and seem like the greatest people on earth, all in the fresh air makes kids happy. I cannot explain it, but we ALL relax deeply when out in the woods.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama* 
OMG. Tent camping is totally dangerous. Didn't you hear about the family who went camping in the packed, sold-out campground, when the guy from the state pen had just escaped? They were getting ready for bed when they heard a scritch-scritch-scritch against the tent. They thought it was probably just a branch. Scritch-scritch-scritch. They tried to sleep, but that noise just kept annoying them until the dad got up to go see what it was. He unzipped the tent, and he discovered Freddy, the ex-con with a HOOK FOR A HAND, who ...

Oh, man this made me laugh!! One of the most common sayings at my inlaws house is "I heard the same story but the guy had a hook on his foot!" as a followup to any long story being told!!! Thanks for the laugh!!









On a serious note we got our first tent for Christmas this year and plan to take our first camping trip in March with my family. The thought of safety has crossed my mind. We'll probably have the kids sleep between us and all share a king size sleeping bag.

Anyone "spying" on our campsite to see if we're good targets would probably run screaming from fear after looking at DH. He looks like an overgrown linebacker with HUGE shoulders. I wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley!!

I think the idea of an airhorn is a good one too! That would scare a lot of animals/people off.


----------



## sublimemommy (Mar 15, 2006)

my husband always brings his handgun. i always feel safe


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Stayseeliz said:


> Anyone "spying" on our campsite to see if we're good targets would probably run screaming from fear after looking at DH. He looks like an overgrown linebacker with HUGE shoulders. I wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley!! QUOTE]
> 
> For the longest time my sister didn't want a tent with a window and she was afraid someone might take a picture and it show up on the internet
> 
> ...


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

While my preference is terms of comfort (not safety) is a cabin rather than a tent, I have taken the kids tent camping and felt safe doing so.


----------

